# Cardi ( For The Tight Scotsman)



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here you go Mel.

This 1st pic is after I cleaned it up a bit, shows brassing in all the usual places and the besel is worn almost smooth at 10 from years of winding I guess, you can also see on the dial at 7 a bit od the paint has come away, this matches exactly with the tip of the hour hand so I guess it was stored for years at 7 oclock and it's somehow managed to damage the dial. I have a Timex where this has happened, but that was clearly the lume burning the dial, this is where the tip was and no lume









excuse the slightly blurred dial for some reason the camera auto focus kept locking on the bezel, The writing under the name actually says CHRONOSCOPE







and either side of 6 it says RUSSIAN PRODUCT

I tried painting in the bezel numbers but they are worn too much, it took a little at 30 40 50 but not a success!

.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

movement is not marked but looks like a 2414, movement pic was taken before I took the bracelet off to clean it! you should have seen the muck that came out in the ultrasonic! you can clearly see the brassing on the case back! I've wound her up and set it ( mental note she's 25 sec's fast at 12:11 ) so I'll see how she performs, I'm working this evening so it'll be tomorrow b4 I can check.

The bracelet is one of those infinitly adjustable ones where the tail slides into a







signed locking clasp, very cheap feeling and easily bendable!

Case back is s/s and is marked as you can see.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Paul, I'll be adding Cardi into the list soemtime today hopefully. (the Grandkids come to-day, so Grandad (me) plays computer to get away from the noise when 5 of them are here together)









Once the cheapo watch site is fully up, I'll maybe get piccies from some of you for illustration purposes, this one for example?

Credited both ownership and photography of course!









It's *VERY* Vostok, this one eh? Almost a Morris/Austin badge engineering job - that gives the age away - Morris/Austin!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just noticed I put the bottom half of the bracelet on backwards









It seems to have run 5 mins fast in the 1st 5 minutes but now is keeping time, maybe something loose in the train and once it catches up it's OK.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I've wound her up and set it ( mental note she's 25 sec's fast at 12:11


 08.36 watch reading 11.16


----------

